# AVG Antivirus with Firewall 7.5--Can't Find "SYSTEM" App



## That Bum (Nov 18, 2006)

Oh, goody goody, AVG 7.5 is out. Oh jeez, firewall problem...

There is an application that AVG calls "SYSTEM" in the "SYSTEM" path, which is the path reserved for system resources and whatnot. That makes it so I can't make a simple rule so it's always allowed. Here's part of the firewall confirmation, copied and pasted:

Application: SYSTEM 
Full path: SYSTEM 
Local address: localhost : 2867 
Remote address:	72.52.136.82 : 80 
Connection: TCP connection 
Direction: Out

I gathered all this and tried to make an advanced entry under the System tab in AVG's firewall, but to no avail. I can't find this "SYSTEM" application in Windows Explorer. That's probably because just the path "SYSTEM, " and the application "SYSTEM" for that matter, doesn't exist!

I let it access all ports through TCP, and even that didn't work. It'll go away if I hit "Allow" to "If there is no rule for an application:" under the Applications tab, but that defeats the purpose for every other new application else because it's my only firewall and I know that if there is two of em' they start throwing food at each other.

Sorry about the rapid-fire of questions, but this here is a new computer (July), and by the laws of nature and Microsoft, all new computers must have some kind of problem.


----------



## That Bum (Nov 18, 2006)

*Now wants TCP In*

I solved the TCP out problem by switching from "Local Network" to my wireless adapter, "Wireless LAN PCI 802.11 b/g Adaptor WN5301A - Packet Scheduler Miniport" (don't ask me why, AVG did it automatically after I restarted to install something), but now it wants in but not out.

Application: SYSTEM 
Full path: SYSTEM 
Local address: localhost : 23812 
Remote address:	0.0.0.0 : 0-65535 
Connection: TCP connection 
Direction: In 

I tried everything I can think of, including what I tried before. Ned some help.


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

Did you submit this problem to Grisoft? You should maybe their techs can help you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think 7.5 has a number of issues. I installed it on Vista and it can't startup when the system boots, however you can manually start it later. When I searched on the problem, many people are having the same issue, and Grisoft is blaming it on Windows Defender. I installed the free Avast!, and it's working fine with Vista. :grin:


----------



## That Bum (Nov 18, 2006)

*Worked*

I uninstalled Windows Defender and now AVG works. Now, I do have a lot more realtime anti-spyware programs (not with the different realtimes running at the same time, of course) like Ad-Aware and its Ad-Watch, and Spybot S&D and its SD Helper and TeaTimer. And I do know that Microsoft bought the engine for Windows Defender. That must mean that Windows Defender it's at least OK, because everyone knows Microsoft isn't too good in the security department.:smile:


----------

